# ASA London KY



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Who's going ?? I'll be going and shooting Open A.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes. Open A as well. Will be there early Thursday


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Yes. Open A as well. Will be there early Thursday


I'll be there Thursday afternoon. Maybe I'll see you there Kevin


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

We will roll Friday evening shooting open b and women's hunter for the wife


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

ar1220 said:


> We will roll Friday evening shooting open b and women's hunter for the wife


What day or days does the women's hunter shoot? Is it all Friday evening?


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Open A be there Friday Camping at Levi Jackson can't wait.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Women's hunter is shooting sat on j range at 11 and sunday at 730 on I range


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be there, Senior Open for me.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna make the trip...Open A for me.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

ill be there thursday k45


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boom! Be there thursday afternoon...


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

K45 for me. Coming down with 6 guys.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there Thursday evening, camping at Levi Jackson. I will be shooting K45 and my son will be shooting youth boys!


----------



## eshooter (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll be there to gotta make up for all the mistakes I made at Texas semi pro


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I hope to be there thursday afternoon. Super Sr


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Open B for me and the wife shoots Womens Hunter. Be there Friday morning.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll be there Fri AM. Open A


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Gonna be my only nat'l ASA of the year...Open B and getting there early Fri. morning.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be there shooting Senior Masters class, but might need someone to point me in the direction of the target.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Will be there Thursday. Unlimited class.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Open A... Cant wait


----------



## dalger (Feb 13, 2010)

will be there Thursday super senior


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Thursday morning senior pro


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

First asa tournament for me,senior open or senior known,can't decide


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

K50,, guess we shoot both rounds Saturday ***??


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am getting there Saturday morning at 7:15am running to my K50 stake, shooting 40 targets as fast as Mike T wants me to, running back to my truck, driving home as fast as possible and I should have time to mow the lawn before dark! And I'm in Michigan!!! To hell with the overall experience, let's see how fast ASA can count our money and get us outta there! Smh


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

should get there around noon or 1'ish thursday. register and then get to white castle as fast as I can. Love that steak house. (lol) shooting s. seniors!!
Tommy


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm shooting Senior Known and should be on site Friday morning.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> I'll be there shooting Senior Masters class, but might need someone to point me in the direction of the target.


I believe that's MY line, Doctor.


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Open C here ,gotta shoot all 40 Saturday.....hope im on fire that day lol i usually choke the 2nd fay anyway lol.


----------



## ca1224 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thursday afternoon,, Open C


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Anybody stayed at the Econo Lodge? Best I could find.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

carlosii said:


> Anybody stayed at the Econo Lodge? Best I could find.


I'm staying at the super 8 in Corbin. I got mine about 2-3 weeks ago and most of everything was already gone.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll be there Friday evening shooting hunter class all day Saturday.... This is my first ASA ever.. Pumped!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We will be rolling in Friday morning. Registered for the Team Shoot and Senior Open.

We are also staying at the Super 8 in Corbin. Just booked a room today.

Can't wait.


----------



## MBlair (Feb 20, 2006)

Mark1976 said:


> I am getting there Saturday morning at 7:15am running to my K50 stake, shooting 40 targets as fast as Mike T wants me to, running back to my truck, driving home as fast as possible and I should have time to mow the lawn before dark! And I'm in Michigan!!! To hell with the overall experience, let's see how fast ASA can count our money and get us outta there! Smh


I'm with ya! It is BS having K50 shoot both rounds Saturday!!!!!


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Guys sorry about shooting all forty in one day. I shoot Traditional. We shoot all 40 usually by 11:15. I feel your pain but someone has to do it. In theory the known classes should shoot faster which allows them the opportunity to get 40 in on the same day.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Probably Senior Known, riding down Friday and staying at the Sleazy 8 in London. If the weather looks good I'll probably be on the bike so stop and say hello.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Super 8 in London also.,...please tell me it ain't that bad


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Friday morning sr. Known


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Have shot London every year. We call the Hotels at Exit 41 the "Ghetto"


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Have shot London every year. We call the Hotels at Exit 41 the "Ghetto"


That's probably because Big Mike has spoiled you guys....nothing but clean sheets and hot waffles for the Crew, right? :set1_draught2:

(BTW, "1"? Seriously? Oh well, as long as you pamper the geezers you're good to go.)


----------



## nokdup (Feb 5, 2015)

My Wife, Son & Myself are all going!!! My son & I are shooting Open C & my wife is shooting Women's Known 40.


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

Be there Thursday miday at levi morgan state park, ha,ha. Don't know why everyone gets bent on shooting both rounds in one day. I kinda like it.


----------

